# 1928 Longines Watch Information ?



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/allforfun_2007/

RECENTLY BEEN LEFT THIS ITS A 1928 9CT GOLD LONGINE MANUAL WIND GENTS WRSITWATCH IT COMES WITH A VALUATION FROM 2001 BY BAUME AND CO FOR Â£1,400 THE WATCH RUNS WELL BUT ITS NOT MY CUP OF TEA I LIKE A BIG CHUNKY WATCH LIKE A ROLEX OR OMEGA ETC SO IM GOING TO SELL THIS ANY IDEAS WHAT ITS WORTH THESE DAYS IT HAS A CALIBRE MOVEMENT OF 12.91 ANY INFORMATION WOULD BE A GREAT HELP MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

No idea what it's worth, but be aware that the valuation you've got is probably for insurance purposes. This will be how much it would cost to pay a dealer to find the exact same watch for you, and will include extra to cover his time and profit margin. As a seller, you might only realise half that amount. On the other hand, 9 years of inflation could have increased the value.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

clockworks said:


> No idea what it's worth, but be aware that the valuation you've got is probably for insurance purposes. This will be how much it would cost to pay a dealer to find the exact same watch for you, and will include extra to cover his time and profit margin. As a seller, you might only realise half that amount. On the other hand, 9 years of inflation could have increased the value.


yes i understand that was hoping someone would have some idea what its worth i mean i want to sell it so im open to offers


----------

